# Front foot is burning



## athlete11 (Dec 27, 2014)

I just finished my first day of snowboarding this season and my front foot is once again killing me. The ball of my front foot is the problem. It just feels like it is on fire and I'm not sure whether it is a friction problem because it almost feels like it is blistering. It only happens when I am snowboarding. I am an athlete and I play other sports so my foot is already calloused. I have tried many different boots the past few years and nothing seems to help it. If you guys know anything about how I could better reduce the friction or some type of trick that would help, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

athlete11 said:


> I just finished my first day of snowboarding this season and my front foot is once again killing me. The ball of my front foot is the problem. It just feels like it is on fire and I'm not sure whether it is a friction problem because it almost feels like it is blistering. It only happens when I am snowboarding. I am an athlete and I play other sports so my foot is already calloused. I have tried many different boots the past few years and nothing seems to help it. If you guys know anything about how I could better reduce the friction or some type of trick that would help, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


Do you know if your feet are wide?
Do you know if your front foot is a bit bigger than your back foot?
Any experience with different insoles?
Do you know what kind of arch your feet have?
Did you try many different brands or just different boots of same brand?
Does your boot fit snug? Can you move your feet?
Are you sure your stance is balanced and centered? Maybe you put more weight on your front foot?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*I've dealt with a ton of foot pain*

heres the deal. your feet are made up of tons of tiny muscles that haven't been snowboarding in ages.

they get put through the fucking ringer on day one. I've got flat feet that hurt but once the season gets going it always gets better.

also I've figured out insole and boots that fit so its not as much a problem but you have to go through a process to get there.

Are you wearing stock insoles? Right off the bat chances are you arch isn't getting the support to give you proper toe/heel leverage so you have like 60 little muscles going ape shit to compensate....


----------

